
D3 v4.0.0 Released - uptown
https://github.com/d3/d3/releases/v4.0.0
======
sctb
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11995332](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11995332).

~~~
uptown
Why were they moved there, when this was submitted an hour prior to the linked
post, and upvoted significantly?

